# Pricing for REO ALLEGIANCE



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So they have asked us to come on board. Haven't even finished the paperwork yet, and already 2 orders... I'm' looking over the orders, and it's looking a lot like FAS....
25.00 TO BOARD A WINDOW 
25.00 CYD
10.00 PADLOCK 
.70 GUTTER CLEAN UP TO 100 FT 
ETC....
iI'm not just jumping for joy , my dump facility just went from 31.00 a ton to 42.00 . what does everyone else think about these prices. I'm not sure I'm going to be doing much with these folks.

Then a dog face lie , said they have never offered hud pricing , and never took a discount. If you have a discount agreement with them , please email or respond . I' hate being bamboozled !!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

MYMONEY1 said:


> So they have asked us to come on board. Haven't even finished the paperwork yet, and already 2 orders... I'm' looking over the orders, and it's looking a lot like FAS....
> 25.00 TO BOARD A WINDOW
> 25.00 CYD
> 10.00 PADLOCK
> ...


 My dump is $78/ton. I stopped working for them about 8 months back. 

Did they tell you they are pushing 60+ days on payment too??


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

They take a discount on insurance claim repair work. But no, have never operated on a discount with them for P&P as their pricing on that is already low. Have done very well with them on bid work. And yes sitting at about 60 days here, but whats new. As for $42 a ton, that's beautiful.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

They've emailed me and called to come on board...:whistling2:

Not going to happen.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

This is typical. Every price list I have seen so far this year has reflected an even lower price for Grass and Debris than last year. Going to be a lot of overgrown lawns this summer...


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

We have some places here that you can't afford to dump due to similar prices. I might would look at getting a dumpster if I was you. Or a storage building !


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

They still owe a buddy of mine a couple grand from over a year ago, still keeps getting the run around on it.


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

The 60 day invoice crap wont happen here. After 45 days I'm waiting on my payment before they get anymore work out of me. This 60 day crap is for the birds!


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

how long have you been with them ? Because a few years ago , they worked on a discount system , with hud prices.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> They've emailed me and called to come on board...:whistling2:
> 
> Not going to happen.


I like that they have REO in their name so I know to stay away!

REO is like cussing around here. Realtor work= Good P&P work = Decent REO= Rip OFF!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Back in the day I did a little for them. 
Next to no volume in my area and they struggled greatly to get the pay right.
The last trip charge I had for them took MONTHS to get paid.

So long I had forgotten about it and then it came in the mail.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i waited 90 days once on a check when i received it,called broker said dont call again,it was'nt the agreement,why should contractors have to wait till bank pays nationals or regionals,its more like saying if we dont get paid,your not getting paid.my guys were paid every week even though i had to wait,until people say no to these long wait times for money it will keep going you.ll be seeing 120-180 day waits.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait to banks pay the nationals? The nationals get paid upfront for the jobs they do, and they have an allowable on each property that they also receive when they are assigned properties by the clients. 
The only reason you are waiting is cause they want you to, not because they don't have the funds or haven't been paid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The regional may have to wait for their check from the national, but the big boys got paid before nary a work order went out.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

They used to pay every 2 weeks.


----------

